# unsafe urbex. Redditch worcestershire



## Keep out! (Mar 22, 2009)

I've been to redditch today and found an unsafe building. 

The video I'm uploading to YouTube right now will highlight the dangers of urbex. 

I'll put a link to the 8 minute video on this thread when it finished uploading. 

It's a really interesting site featuring white doves in residence, what looks like an old milking parlour, a really dangerous hole in the ground, a building that has been shored up by the site team and hooks in the beams and chains in the walls. 

Again, it is clearly a dangerous site and I did not go inside in case it did collapse. 

Be careful!


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 22, 2009)

> a really dangerous hole in the ground, a building that has been shored up by the site team and hooks in the beams and chains in the walls.



meh sounds quite safe compared to some places lol


----------



## Keep out! (Mar 22, 2009)

I've only just got into this urbex hobby so I can fully appreciate what you are saying from what I've seen so far. 

The hole in the ground in my video might not look dangerous compared to a drain but a misplaced foot means a broken leg on a site where there's no-one to help. 

The warning signs really are there for a reason, up to us if we ignore them though. 

Video not uploaded yet as it a 300 meg file. Will post up asap for you.


----------



## lost (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm sure we're all looking forward to your expert view on unsafe buildings


----------



## james.s (Mar 22, 2009)

You had better not look at my thread on bridon wireworks, the old mansion is insanely dangerous.


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 22, 2009)

dangerous unsafe buildings is all part of the hobby mate, calculated risk and knowing your limits

now get in there


----------



## Keep out! (Mar 22, 2009)

Mr Sam said:


> dangerous unsafe buildings is all part of the hobby mate, calculated risk and knowing your limits
> 
> now get in there



Although I saw the "Keep out" signs I did enter the site with full permission from the security team. 

Video below. Hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoyed going there.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ObDHCTcEYY[/ame]


----------



## Keep out! (Mar 22, 2009)

james.s said:


> You had better not look at my thread on bridon wireworks, the old mansion is insanely dangerous.



link please.


----------



## crashmatt (Mar 22, 2009)

Keep out! said:


> link please.



Why not just use the search function?

Anyway, that site is really not dangerous in urbex terms. There are far more dangerous sites posted here every day.


----------



## mr_bones (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes, that site is dangerous but at the same time I doubt you came home with cuts and bruises - or a broken leg. That's because you used common sense and summed up the risk involved with every step. Some of the sites we explore on this forum are much more dangerous - some are less. I got one of my few urbex injuries from a seemingly safe site because I was being cocky. Because of that I have a scar on my finger, yet at Millenium Mills, one of the most dangerous sites i've been to, I came home satisfied and drank a cup of tea.


----------



## Keep out! (Mar 22, 2009)

mr_bones said:


> Yes, that site is dangerous but at the same time I doubt you came home with cuts and bruises - or a broken leg. That's because you used common sense and summed up the risk involved with every step. Some of the sites we explore on this forum are much more dangerous - some are less. I got one of my few urbex injuries from a seemingly safe site because I was being cocky. Because of that I have a scar on my finger, yet at Millenium Mills, one of the most dangerous sites i've been to, I came home satisfied and drank a cup of tea.



I agree the site is dangerous. So do the surveyors that put the signs up to warn people. 

The small hole in the ground COULD have seen really serious if I was looking through the can viewfinder instead of at my feet. 

I didn't just film it for myself, I martyrd my very own life to bring it to DP. Anyway, I do hope you find some interesting aspects to the video. I loved the tree roots growing between the wall skins and the doves.


----------



## The_Revolution (Mar 22, 2009)

Danger is relative to many things. An understanding of your surrounding helps negate that danger as does a constant awareness of what is going on.

I have to admit I find the idea of walking and filming fairly dangerous as you are not focused completely on where you are going. With static shots you generally tend to choose your position while remaining focused on your surroundings.


----------



## lost (Mar 22, 2009)

Get a grip man, you aren't the Jesus of exploring.


----------



## Keep out! (Mar 22, 2009)

Read between the lines lost.


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 22, 2009)

LOL ^^^^



i however......am


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, I for one enjoyed the vid, KO! 
Tis a very interesting site with lots of dereliction goodies. Love the brickwork...the doves are a nice bonus. 
I'm originally from Redditch and would love to know where this is. I don't recognise the place, but then it was a very long time ago!  Could you pm me the details please? 
Cheers.


----------



## james.s (Mar 22, 2009)

Keep out! said:


> link please.



Search for "bridon wireworks and mansion"


----------



## Gangeox (Mar 23, 2009)

lost said:


> I'm sure we're all looking forward to your expert view on unsafe buildings



Yes we are


----------



## LutEx (Mar 23, 2009)

Meh, site looks fine to me!

Now Hellingly water tower...there's a dangerous site!


----------



## sikthchick (Mar 23, 2009)

I agree, there are a lot of dangerous sites, i'm not hardcore urbexer by any means, i only visited my first location 2 weeks ago but like many others have said... you calculate the risks and use your common sense to decide if it's worth the risk. 

Personally I wouldn't go to any site that requires respiratory equipment (usually due to asbestos), and obviously anywhere with high security... yeah I'm a wimp lol but honestly, I'd rather get permission from someone to have a look in cases like that rather than barging into a dangerous scenario. There was a building back home that loads of people had been caught sneaking around... it was in a big estate, private property etc, so all i did was ring up the owner who was more than happy to show me around... it doesn't take much, and if you blag that your a photographer or doing a project or something, most people will let you have a sneak peak.

There's tons of places you can get into that lack security or have been derelict so long only the strongest structures are still standing. I guess for me the thrill of hiding from jobsworths doesn't appeal lol

Local knowledge is everything tho, do your research!!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Mar 23, 2009)

For GAWD SAKE people its 2009 youre not allowed to use common sense this nanny state wont let you !!


----------



## mr_bones (Mar 23, 2009)

LOL I love your new signature 'Keep Out'!


----------



## swanseamale47 (Mar 23, 2009)

It never hurts to reminds us all that what we do can be dangerous, it's a matter of being carefull and taking sensible precautions. 
I often solo, so I have to be extra carefull, even a minor injury could be lethal if you then couldn't get back out of somewhere, which for me limits what I'm prepared to do (I'm a single parent, if anything happens to me my kids are knackered as well) I remember going in the old Weavers building in Swansea (sadly gone now) and looking down through 5 floors of massive holes, well dodgy lol. Wayne


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 23, 2009)

swanseamale47 said:


> I often solo, so I have to be extra carefull, even a minor injury could be lethal if you then couldn't get back out of somewhere, which for me limits what I'm prepared to do



Yes, me too. It doesn't help that I don't drive or use a mobile phone and am often out in the middle of nowhere after bussing and/or walking for miles. The worst accidents I've had though, have always been when with others, so I guess I'm just more careful when on my own. Apart from brambles...I always manage to come home scratched to buggery from them...and covered in mud!


----------



## The_Revolution (Mar 23, 2009)

swanseamale47 said:


> It never hurts to reminds us all that what we do can be dangerous, it's a matter of being carefull and taking sensible precautions.



I don't think any of us would dispute that. It's more the fact that it appears we are being lectured to by a relative newcomer.

Keep out; with your video reports you've already found a niche when it comes to exploring which makes a welcome change. But it should be noted that there are many members here that have more experience and are widely respected by their peers (not myself; I'm a relative newcomer). You're not the first explorer and respect has to be earnt.


----------



## krela (Mar 23, 2009)

I always wrap myself first with a thick layer of cotton wool, and then with a good few wrappings of bubble wrap before I go out on an explore.


----------



## King Al (Mar 23, 2009)

I like to absorb a half gallon of scotch first, only then can I achieve true invincibility


----------



## krela (Mar 23, 2009)

King Al said:


> I like to absorb a half gallon of scotch first, only then can I achieve true invincibility



Surely you mean 'hinvinshibility, HIC!'?


----------



## Keep out! (Mar 23, 2009)

All I was pretty much saying was be careful. I wasn't being condascending to anyone no matter how much or little experience you guys have in this dressed up tresspassing lark is.

I'll continue uploading my vids for you enjoyment, criticism, jerk off potential and remind you that I don't really care about the forum heirachy/experience/ 'I been to a more dangerous site than you' mentality. I do what I do, up to you guys if you like it and want to get all excited between yourselves about it.

As long as I don't end up getting a prosecution or injury then that's my lot.

As for respect, how about just a tad of that for me for going to the bother of filming, sometimes editing and uploading for you guys to see what I see? Thanks for all the constructive comments, glad you find my stuff worthy of comment.

Oh, last thing. KEEP OUT. PEACE.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 23, 2009)

King Al said:


> I like to absorb a half gallon of scotch first, only then can I achieve true invincibility



LOL. And, of course, you don't feel a thing if you do fall down a hole!


----------



## King Al (Mar 23, 2009)

I - I doow wah everrr Ih wan *throws up on shoes*


----------



## Keep out! (Mar 23, 2009)

krela said:


> Surely you mean 'hinvinshibility, HIC!'?



Nope. He means he commends me for at least wearing my hi visibility jacket in accordance with the site signage. lol


----------



## MD (Mar 23, 2009)

would you go swimming here?







common sense is you best bet when exploring..
anyone got a picture of the big hole at deva?


----------



## Gangeox (Mar 23, 2009)

MD said:


> would you go swimming here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow a water flume, let me in!


----------



## The_Revolution (Mar 23, 2009)

Gangeox said:


> Oh wow a water flume, let me in!



Make sure you have your hi-vis waterwings on; ok


----------



## Gangeox (Mar 23, 2009)

The_Revolution said:


> Make sure you have your hi-vis waterwings on; ok



OK dad, now pay the man and let me in.


----------



## foz101 (Mar 23, 2009)

If Lost finds a large hole in front of him on an explore he fills it with water and just walks across it 

As an aside to the manner of this report, can I ask what it is? What was it for? Does it have a story to tell? Not imperative points, but nice to know and good if you go to the effort of finding out.


----------



## james.s (Mar 23, 2009)

> dressed up tresspassing lark



I am offended. It is not about just trespassing, it can involve that though. Only chavs and other wildlife trespass for the hell of it. Urbex is about documentation of the past, not cheap, chavvy thrills (though it is fun) Yeah, you have to be safe, but it is about taking calculated risks, if something looks stable (even if it is in that state) by all means go in.
You should think yourself lucky, some forums I know have a much tighter heirarchy than this, you would have been scorned there, at least people are not being too abusive here.

keep exploring!


----------



## The_Revolution (Mar 23, 2009)

james.s said:


> at least people are not being too abusive here.



I wouldn't say any of us are being abusive. It's just banter


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 23, 2009)

Keep out! said:


> this dressed up tresspassing lark



OMG how rude. We're not exactly doing it just for the sake of trespassing! (even though it can be fun lol)


----------



## Keep out! (Mar 23, 2009)

foz101 said:


> As an aside to the manner of this report, can I ask what it is? What was it for? Does it have a story to tell? Not imperative points, but nice to know and good if you go to the effort of finding out.



Those building have been empty since I was living in Redditch since 1975. I was visiting Redditch yesterday and had my trusty cam with me as I always do just in case. I thought I'd risk my scrawny neck on such a perilous and life threatening site to bring you the footage. Apologies if the video isn't enough for some of you to jerk off over.

I just had to go in esp when I read the signage. 'Danger of collapse'

The ivy, doves, roots in walls, hook in the beam, watering troughs on the long wall were what I thought you guys like seeing to help identify the original use of the building.

At the back of the site there were tons of bricks all packaged up so maybe they are taking the buildings down to sell as reclaimed brick?


----------



## thompski (Mar 23, 2009)

Keep out! said:


> I thought I'd risk my scrawny neck on such a perilous and life threatening site to bring you the footage. Apologies if the video isn't enough for some of you to jerk off over.



Don't do it for our benefit - I certainly don't think "I must risk getting mauled by dogs, police encounters or even death so some people on a forum can praise me" and I expect 99.9% of folks here feel the same.


----------



## MD (Mar 23, 2009)

im not trying to sound big or clever 
but you video wouldnt put me off going there one bit.
you need to feel floors bending under your feet or the sound of stepping on dry rot.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 23, 2009)

MD said:


> im not trying to sound big or clever
> but you video wouldnt put me off going there one bit...



I have to say I agree...it all looks pretty normal exploration to me! 
I can think of at least 3 places which would be fantastic to do, but I'm not doing them because there are real risks of being mauled by two big Feck-off alsations, a quicksand type death in hidden lime pits and being scattered to the four winds by an express train...not to mention the £1000 fine!


----------



## swanseamale47 (Mar 23, 2009)

MD said:


> im not trying to sound big or clever
> but you video wouldnt put me off going there one bit.
> you need to feel floors bending under your feet or the sound of stepping on dry rot.



Ahh have you been in my house exploring ?  Wayne


----------



## RichardB (Mar 23, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> I can think of at least 3 places which would be fantastic to do, but I'm not doing them because there are real risks of being mauled by two big Feck-off alsations, a quicksand type death in hidden lime pits and being scattered to the four winds by an express train...not to mention the £1000 fine!



Ah, so you've been to my local nightclub then.


----------



## james.s (Mar 23, 2009)

> The ivy, doves, roots in walls, hook in the beam, watering troughs on the long wall were what I thought you guys like seeing to help identify the original use of the building.



I do feel sorry for you, I think that the building was probably originaly some sort of pig farm or milking shed, judging by the water dish on the wall. I live behind a similar building which was a pig farm, it is in someone's garden though, I could get to it from my garden

Don't be downhearted, as The_Revolution said, It's just banter 

Keep exploring,
James


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 23, 2009)

RichardB said:


> Ah, so you've been to my local nightclub then.



 I was thinking more like my son's bedroom!


----------



## james.s (Mar 23, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> I was thinking more like my son's bedroom!



Or all the cupboards in my room


----------



## Keep out! (Mar 23, 2009)

Not giving it's exact location away but if you drive down the A435 towards Redditch you'll see it near The Dog pub.


----------



## lost (Mar 23, 2009)

You're getting a bit too precious about a half-demolished barn.


----------



## ricasso (Mar 23, 2009)

james.s said:


> I am offended. It is not about just trespassing, it can involve that though. Only chavs and other wildlife trespass for the hell of it. Urbex is about documentation of the past, not cheap, chavvy thrills (though it is fun) Yeah, you have to be safe, but it is about taking calculated risks, if something looks stable (even if it is in that state) by all means go in.
> You should think yourself lucky, some forums I know have a much tighter heirarchy than this, you would have been scorned there, at least people are not being too abusive here.
> 
> keep exploring!



Ye gods! A wise head on young shoulders, well said James


----------



## BigLoada (Mar 23, 2009)

Keep out! said:


> The hole in the ground in my video might not look dangerous compared to a drain...



Hole in the ground? Let me down it man, where is it ?!! Seriously though, I appreciate your sentiments


----------



## Virusman26 (Mar 23, 2009)

Been looking at this place for well over 18 months, but it looked too boring and shagged. The doves were there every morning on my way to work, but since the demo work has started they have not been nesting in the large arch window. I guess they've been scared off.


----------



## james.s (Mar 23, 2009)

ricasso said:


> Ye gods! A wise head on young shoulders, well said James



yeah mate!!!
Thanks


----------

